# Audi S6 Project-



## 550spyder2276 (Aug 14, 2003)

Hey Guys,
Wanted to show off my S6. It is the wife's grocery getter and after all the heat I went through to build this car, I figured I'd let people know what was done to it. She gets stopped at the gas station on every fill up to be asked about the car. Not too many of us S6 owners out there. You guys have any questions, please let me know. Hope your well
_Mods:_
Bilstein PSS9 Coilovers-http://www.bilstein.com
H-Sport Front and Rear Sway Bars
StopTech Front Brakes with Drilled Rotors(Rear) http://www.stoptech.com
Nuespeed Performance Chip http://www.neuspeed.com
K & N Filter Element-http://www.kandn.com
European Milltek Cat Back Stainless Exhaust distributed by Stratmosphere. http://w.stratmosphere.com
Stainless Kevlar Brake Lines
PIAA Super Rozza 19" Wheels http://www.piaausa.com
Toyo Tires
Dension USA IPOD Integration
Audi Sport Factory rear spoiler
PIAA bulb upgrades: H7High Beams/H3 Driving Lights
PIAA Super Sporza Wipers 































Meguiar's Synthetic Sealant Shine








I will post more pics when I get the chance. 
Jeff

_Modified by 550spyder2276 at 6:56 AM 8-7-2005_

_Modified by 550spyder2276 at 7:03 AM 8-7-2005_

_Modified by 550spyder2276 at 11:00 PM 12-17-2005_

_Modified by 550spyder2276 at 11:00 PM 12-17-2005_


_Modified by 550spyder2276 at 11:07 PM 12-17-2005_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

stoptech brakes


----------



## ANIMATE_21 (Mar 26, 2005)

looks real good...especially the rims


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Audi S6 Project- (550spyder2276)*

Dayum!


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: Audi S6 Project- (550spyder2276)*


----------



## SAPJetta (Feb 3, 2001)

*Re: Audi S6 Project- (HarvVAG)*

Your car sucks


----------



## 550spyder2276 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Audi S6 Project- (SAPJetta)*

Scott
Your a loser. Why don't you get a real job







See you at the DC sucker


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Audi S6 Project- (550spyder2276)*

Best upgrade is the PIAA bulbs








J/K
Sittin' real nice!! Hope the wifey appreciates all that you put in.
Always love to see an Avant done up


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Audi S6 Project- (5speed6)*

Beautiful car!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Only thing I would change would be to a stubby attenna.


----------



## 550spyder2276 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Audi S6 Project- (550spyder2276)*

Bump-


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

man i wish i could have that car instead of my avant...
i need to get a real job and get done with school though before i'll be able to pay for one of those and modifications along with modding my show truck. more props to you if your able to pull anything like that off and keep your wife happy at the saem time


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi S6 Project- (550spyder2276)*

My car sucks


----------



## 550spyder2276 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Audi S6 Project- (550spyder2276)*

So, installed my Ipod Dension Ice link this weekend. What a sweet way to transfer the tunes to the stock Bose system. More pics later
Brown


----------



## SAPJetta (Feb 3, 2001)

*Re: Audi S6 Project- (550spyder2276)*

Your car still sucks


----------



## 550spyder2276 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Audi S6 Project- (550spyder2276)*

Bump


----------



## :Stever-Strike: (Oct 18, 2005)

thats so phat


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

lets talk about ipod adapter-
im considering ordering one. cd changer won't work with it plugged in right? how do you like it so far? would you recommend it?


----------



## 550spyder2276 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Audi S6 Project- (550spyder2276)*

BUMP


----------



## masboykie (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Audi S6 Project- (550spyder2276)*

Sweeeeet


----------



## SAPJetta (Feb 3, 2001)

*Re: Audi S6 Project- (masboykie)*

So did you blow the engine up?


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

avant looking delicious, how about smoked tails ?


----------



## mercmeteor (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Audi S6 Project- (550spyder2276)*

WHAT CHIP DID YOU GET FROM NUESPEED? I CANT FIND THE S6 CET ANYWHERE! THE CLOSEST IS THE S4 (4.2) IS IT SAME SAME??? GOT POWER... NEED MORE







THANKS
MERC


----------



## mercmeteor (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Audi S6 Project- (mercmeteor)*

I KNOW... I SUCK AT TYPING, SORRY GUYS


----------



## TheShepherd (Jun 12, 2004)

here is mine [cough] was mine, had to sell







, moving to germany 
Sorry for the bad pic, camera-phone...








Cargraphic 20" wheels in 8.5x20 (245/35/20)and 10x20 (285/30/20)
and modified allroad aluminum door sills, hated the black rubber/plastic thingies
You can get those from http://www.cargraphic.de
had to show off











_Modified by TheShepherd at 12:27 AM 11-25-2005_


----------



## 550spyder2276 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (TheShepherd)*

That is one sweet Avant. Sorry you had to let her go. Can you tell me how much the All Road Lower Trim was shipped? It is funny you did that because I have been wanting to do that since I got the car.
Thanks


----------



## S4gasm (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (550spyder2276)*

My dad just traded in my mom 02 pearl white S6. Definately one of the best road trip cars ever... I'm going to miss that beast


----------

